#ubuntu-my 2011-06-13
<JohanSJA> hi, all
<lon3star> hi
<amirrulhanifah> assalamualaikum
<amirrulhanifah> ade org x?
<meng> takde, semua nak main cheggit dulu sblm kena ban
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-14
<mnajem> hi all
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-15
<msofian> i'm on
<fairuz> Salam
<enturb> afternoon all
<enturb> !topic
<lubotu2> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<n0name> hi
<n0name>  :p no body around
<meng_> sory, org sibuk tgk porn sblm kena block
<n0name> haha
<n0name> ok2 sila2
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-16
<s0ldier> halo
<s0ldier> bz ea tgk porn
<s0ldier> haha
<s0ldier> sblm porn site kene hack
<s0ldier> hmm
<ch1li> halo
<ch1li> halo
<ch1li> anybody here
<ch1li> hmm
<ch1li> hmm
<ch1li> nobody r around
<ch1li> hi
<ch1li1> yeah
<aphesz> hi ?
<mypapit> hi
<mypapit> aphesz, hey
<ch1li> hi
<mypapit> mnajem, sah bot saja ni
<n0obness> im so noob :(
<mypapit> n0obness, everybody starts a n00b
<n0obness> hehhe
<n0obness> r u noob?
 * mypapit a n00b too
<n0obness> yeayyy
<mypapit> :)
<SuMarDi> wtf mypapit!
<mypapit> wtf SuMarDi 
<SuMarDi> mypapit: fakap u are not n00b
<mypapit> SuMarDi, buat apa tu?
<mypapit> SuMarDi, hahaha
<mypapit> SuMarDi, just saying man..
<SuMarDi> mypapit: tgh study
<SuMarDi> huhu
<mypapit> SuMarDi, mcm study utk xm saja
<mypapit> hahaha
<SuMarDi> mypapit: noob kena study la
<mypapit> oh suxxx
<SuMarDi> haha
<SuMarDi> mlm ni takda cyberwar ka?
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-17
<s0ldier> hi
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-19
<yuskhanzab> salam
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-11
<haha> hi
<haha> tumpang tanye.. mengenai ubuntu 
<haha> boleh?
<haha> hi
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-12
<unitedpotsmokers> hello
<excalibr> hello
<unitedpotsmokers> ya
<unitedpotsmokers> x ada kursus2 / bengkel ke
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-13
<shah`> hai
<shah`> hehe
<penreturns> :3
<shah`> o.O
<shah`> hai
<shah`> nak tanya ni
<shah`> camne nak remove unity
<shah`> nak pakai gnome
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-14
<excalibr> hello kengawan
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-15
<john_____> dasds
<john_____> test
<john_____> oi
<john_____> celaka
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-16
<meng> ejat: yg digital mall punya tu hari ni je?
<ejat> meng: yups
<meng> baru je pun tersermpak kat kaunter hari ni
<excalibr> ejat: asal forum tada org gi?
<ejat> forum mana ?
<excalibr> ubuntu my
<ejat> maksudnye?
<ejat> xde latest post ?
<excalibr> tepat sekali
<excalibr> channel irc ni pun sama
<excalibr> aku rasa ms aku memula dtg sini ada dkt 30 user dlm channel ni
<meng> excalibr: semua pun dah pergi fap dgn film biru la
<excalibr> lol
<excalibr> ubuntu dah tak best kot sebab tu diorg dah tak fap dgn ubuntu lagi
<excalibr> :D
<ejat> meng:  :p
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-17
<mypapit> hello
<mypapit> SuMarDi, ping
<wisevoyager__> penreturns, salam.. :D
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-10
<excalibr> o/
<fairuz> \o/
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-11
<excalibr> hello good moarning
<fairuz> excalibr: hello
<excalibr> umm since when askubuntu integrated with ubuntu main site?
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-12
<excalibr> helo
<excalibr> is github down for you guys too?
<fairuz> excalibr: ok je
<excalibr> err dah ok pulak..network hiccup kot
<fairuz> heh
<shah`> ;]
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-13
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> helo kembali
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-14
<excalibr> It's friday friday..
<hyperair> hey is anyone able to connect to irc.gnome.org:6667?
<hyperair> for some reason i can't connect to irc.gnome.org when i'm in malaysia.
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-15
<excalibr> hyperair: really? which isp were you connecting from?
<excalibr> wfm
<excalibr> 20:50:29       weechat     | irc: server irc.gnome.org created (temporary server, NOT SAVED!)
<excalibr> 20:50:29 irc.gnome.org  -- | irc: connecting to server irc.gnome.org/6667...
<excalibr> 20:50:30 irc.gnome.org  -- | irc: connected to irc.gnome.org/6667 (82.99.16.155)
<hyperair> excalibr: streamyx.
<excalibr> hyperair: maybe their roundrobin dns was down. were you able to resolve the hostname?
<hyperair> excalibr: yeah
<hyperair> excalibr: i just tried nc'ing the ip address you mentioned
<hyperair> times out at port 6667
<hyperair> ping works
<excalibr> what about the other ip?
<hyperair> same thing
<excalibr> what about their ssl ports?
<excalibr> blocked too or they dont have ssl
<hyperair> i dont' think they have ssl
<excalibr> hyperair: If I remember correctly tmnet used to block irc few years back but the blocking was lifted later on
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> maybe it's still enabled for my area or something
<fenris-> :) 
<fenris-> hyperair is alive
<excalibr> yea but it's not impossible that the blocking was not fully removed
<hyperair> yeah i'm alive. :)
<excalibr> try raise complain to their noc
<excalibr> How do even have streamyx access to begin with?
<excalibr> lol
<excalibr> you*
<hyperair> excalibr: because i'm at home in malaysia at the moment. :)
<fenris-> owh no wonder 
<hyperair> returning to singapore tomorrow.
<hyperair> haha
<fenris-> hyperair: u at home ? lol leaving tomorrow?
 * hyperair came back for father's day
<fenris-> c00l 
<hyperair> :)
<excalibr> im so tempted to sign up for amazon free tier ec2
<excalibr> i can use the service for a year for free
<excalibr> but whats fear me is if i go over their resource limit
<excalibr> i'd be instantly billed for overage on my card
<unitedpotsmokers> ahaksss
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps adlan around a bit with a large trout
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps excalibr around a bit with a large trout
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps LowKey around a bit with a large trout
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps hypera1r around a bit with a large trout
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps lubotu2 around a bit with a large trout
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps meetingology around a bit with a large trout
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps meng around a bit with a large trout
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps shah` around a bit with a large trout
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps ubuntulog around a bit with a large trout
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps ejat around a bit with a large trout
<ejat> elo unitedpotsmokers
<unitedpotsmokers> yeaaa
<unitedpotsmokers> hihihi
<ejat> apa kabar
<unitedpotsmokers> keke baik banggg
<unitedpotsmokers> :)
<unitedpotsmokers> lama betul la x online
<unitedpotsmokers> biskut, apogee mana semua
#ubuntu-my 2014-06-13
<keropok> hi ppl
<keropok> papit
<keropok> salam
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-08
<fakapnet> My location: Arau, Malaysia
<mypapit> najmi, yup reverse DNS, nnt aku check kat AWS
<najmi> orait. tulis howtos sikit. 
<mypapit> hee hee
<najmi> :p
<najmi> guna zim
<mypapit> najmi, yg digitalocean guna nick repeater_my  tu
<najmi> lol.. patut la banyak gile nick yg rasa org yg sama ;)
<najmi> hello mypapit repeater_my papitfx
<mypapit> he he
<najmi> yg ni aku beli gak.. USD6 PER YEAR https://billing.chicagovps.net/aff.php?aff=1540
<najmi> cukup utk pacak IRC daemon
<repeater_my> hehe
<mypapit> najmi, nak try jgk nak survey nnt
<mypapit> najmi, sbb mungkin aku nak host java code
<mypapit> najmi, ada vps ni flexible sikit
<najmi> owh
<mypapit> najmi, tgh nak up sistem app  repeatermy aku
<mypapit> najmi, ada analysis sikit
<najmi> option lain : https://interserver.net/r/241055 << first month caj dia tak silap USD 0.99
<najmi> lepas tu USD6 per mth
<mypapit> najmi, ic
<mypapit> najmi, yg vultr hdd plan tu ok jugak, less ram, more storage space
 * najmi dgn office mate US.. sembang depa tak faham.. kena google dulu
<mypapit> najmi, huhu... flexible utk jd backup server
<mypapit> iciciic
<mypapit> ptt la
<najmi> apparently ada office mate yg kena kelentong dgn google maps
<najmi> *apple maps
<mypapit> najmi, kena klentong mcm mana tu?
<mypapit> haa
<mypapit> baru nak sebut apple maps
<najmi> "and I have a newly-minted hatred for both the Pennsylvania Turnpike and Apple Maps"
<mypapit> apple maps sux
<mypapit> najmi, yahoo maps lg sux
<najmi> Turnpike ni freeway (highway kita panggil) depa
<mypapit> najmi, tp diorg dah nak retire dah yahoo map
<mypapit> icicic
 * najmi salute Nokia Maps
<najmi> worked with offline 
<mypapit> ovi he he
<mypapit> tu la
<najmi> piju tak join sini ke
<mypapit> najmi, tu la, lama dah x nampak dia join sini
<najmi> mypapit: try satu lagi. yg ni aku guna jugak http://ipsystemsltd.com/aff.php?aff=098
<najmi> yg ni murah.. USD3.5 PER YEAR
<najmi> but takde Asia Mirror
<mypapit> ic
<mypapit> najmi, ada asia mirror ok lg
<mypapit> ping time rendah
<mypapit> between 70-150 saja
<mypapit> kalau US ni 100-300ms
<najmi> tak banyak VPS asia yg murah
<najmi> banyak yg mengarut mahal
<najmi> patut Korea or Japan tu murah la sikit
<najmi> ni better guna Google Compute je
<najmi> ada discount skr
<najmi> *skrg
<mypapit> najmi, icicic, ko guna google compute? AWS tu guna utk apa?
<mypapit> najmi, aku tak reti sgt use-cases utk cloud compute ni :(
<najmi> aku guna google compute utk compile Android ROM hihi 
<mypapit> najmi, wtf....
<najmi> sebab taknak bagi desktop aku bekerja keras
<mypapit> najmi, patut laa
<mypapit> hahahaha
<najmi> then.. aku upload research work aku kat situ gak
<najmi> 4vpu+16GB RAM
<mypapit> najmi, aku duk pikir jgk, android rom besar gila, nak compile pun satu hari
<najmi> free utk 2 bulan
<mypapit> najmi, heran jugak ko compile mcm mana
<najmi> USD300 credit
<mypapit> wtf wtfff
<mypapit> hahahaha
<najmi> aku buat persistent disk
<najmi> 1TB
<mypapit> najmi, at least ko ada use case
<najmi> pakai 500GB dah
<mypapit> najmi, aku dulu use case utk run rainbow-crack
<mypapit> skrg dah x berapa sgt
<mypapit> huhu
<mypapit> kalau aku kaki compile android rom ok la
<najmi> aku ada several gmail account.. dgn UIA.. IEEE pun boleh gak kot
<najmi> so each tu aku save dulu
<mypapit> najmi, icicic
<najmi> for another USD300 for two mths ;)
<najmi> so kena pakai satu2
<mypapit> najmi, ya, betul2
<najmi> at least ada sequential USD300x3
<mypapit> wtf...
<mypapit> hahah
<najmi> but ready to transfer data on overlapping windows
<najmi> date
<mypapit> najmi, yup.. kalau tak, mcm mana nak transfer data beratus2 GB kalau xde online acct
<najmi> before dia start charge card.. transfer dulu
<mypapit> slo gila
<najmi> then destroy
<mypapit> ya ya (y)
<najmi> tp tu la..
<najmi> dia bagi test ni.. utk kita hantam sesuka hati
<najmi> dah puas hati baru bayar
<mypapit> najmi, ko kena work fast jgk la, takleh biar machine biar idle lama
<mypapit> rugi computing time
<mypapit> wtf
<najmi> so far rasa GCE ni mmg berbaloi gak
<najmi> yup
<najmi> aku submit MS Azure research proposal
<mypapit> najmi, aku dgr byk review bagus
<najmi> mintak 2TB dgn 15,000 compute hours
<mypapit> najmi, tp aku xdak use-cases pulak
<najmi> amazon ada bagi.. usd750
<mypapit> ic
<najmi> utk guna setahun
<mypapit> tudia
<mypapit> best tu
<najmi> dh mcm obses.. try macam2 cloud
<mypapit> huhu
<mypapit> amazon @ google yg ok?
<najmi> hm.. aku rasa both OK.. ada provide SG mirror
<mypapit> najmi, ps: aku nak cuba jgk setiap box yg ko recommend tu
<mypapit> tgk yg ok
<najmi> kena bagi key masalahnye
<najmi> sebab tak boleh SSH direct
<mypapit> najmi, ya, kena bagi public key?
<najmi> semua cloud kena mcm tu
<najmi> yg besar2 ni
<najmi> GCE, AWS, Azure
<mypapit> ic
<mypapit> ic ic ic
<najmi> but Azure testing period dia kejap sgt
<najmi> usd700 utk sebulan
<mypapit> sebulan...
<mypapit> x sempat
<najmi> ko try la.. register guna outlook.my
<mypapit> sbb ada daytime job
<najmi> ok
<mypapit> tp kalau saja2 nak lenjan boleh la
<najmi> amazon la paling simple
<najmi> ambik t.micro
<najmi> setahun boleh guna
<mypapit> sbb microsoft buat pertandingan mobile selalu, guna azure
<mypapit> boleh la tgk2
<mypapit> platform tak kisah, tp kena guna azure facilities
<najmi> mypapit: ade ke tu
<mypapit> tadi ada
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-09
<najmi> mana ni reverse DNS 101
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-10
<saladin442> hello malaysia!
<angch> yo
<najmi> mypapit: 
<najmi> najmi@quds:~$ ./sort-vps.sh malaysia
<najmi> 3.99USD RackMine
<najmi> 6USD GigsGigsCloud
<najmi> 9.9USD CHHost
<najmi> 10USD ControlVM
<najmi> 10.58USD VPS Malaysia
<najmi> 13USD DWSCenter
<najmi> 15USD Nocser
<najmi> 18USD Exabytes
<najmi> 19USD The Gigabit
<najmi> 20USD ZenClouds
<najmi> 21.21USD Best Network
<najmi> 26USD Bakka Hosting
<najmi> 29USD DS.my
<najmi> 29.9USD Shinjiru
<najmi> 30USD GPLHost
<najmi> 34.84USD ServerFreak
<najmi> 37USD Netonboard
<najmi> 41USD Servers In Asia
<najmi> 44.94USD Epiohost
<najmi> 44.94USD Internoc24
<najmi> 45USD LargeServer
<najmi> 47USD SuperBITHost
<najmi> 64USD Readymakers
<najmi> ^rackmine dah abis yg USD3.99 tu
<repeater_my> wtf ejat 
<repeater_my> power2
<mypapit> hail to ejat-my 
<ejat-my> ???
<mypapit> wtffff
<repeater_my> wtf too
<mypapit> mastah aws
<ejat-my> u punye ip siap bind lagi 
<mypapit> ejat-my, haha sux sux
<ejat-my> lagi l337 455
<mypapit> apa bikin ejat-my + najmi ?
 * najmi keje
<najmi> until 2-3AM
<ejat-my> sifu najmi
 * najmi tengah cari idea utk blog
<ejat-my> tp kalau identify nick .. terus enable cloak
<najmi> kena tulis blog utk kampeni..everyone kene
<najmi> enable cloak camne.. mohon ajar cifu ejat-my
<ejat-my> ircop yang bagi 
<ejat> kan sifu mypapit 
<mypapit> yaya
<ejat> ~fakap@power.betul.mypapit.net <-- dah kembali zaman jahiliah dah main bind2 nie 
<mypapit> haha :p
<mypapit> najmi, oo aku tau... tu style company startup tu
<mypapit> najmi, everybody kena contribute satu artikel atau blog post
<mypapit> najmi, jadi mcm guest post, tp utk blog company
<mypapit> nak boost rating dgn kreativiti
<najmi> marketing
<najmi> one way of marketing by blogging
 * najmi tulis guna vim dulu then transfer ke blogger
 * najmi work on dual pane - horizontal
<najmi> *vertical
<mypapit> screen?
<najmi> screen as in GNU screen ke monitor
<mypapit> gnu screen
<najmi> gnu screen takde bende nak cerite kot..
<najmi> tmux/screen common tools
<mypapit> icicic
 * najmi work on Koji server
<mypapit> ic
<najmi> several difficult project
<najmi> pening lalat
<najmi> takde bende senang
 * najmi teringin korek idung boleh bayar barang dgn taik idung
<mypapit> huhu
<mypapit> xdak benda senang dah skrg ni
<mypapit> nk jd scammer pn kena kerja keras
 * najmi kena handle vulnerability report
<najmi> utk PCI-DSS
<najmi> finally something related to security :p
<najmi> tak pernah exposed.. huh
<ejat> akhirnya 
<ejat> utilize core
<ejat> berabad lamanye 
<mypapit> wtf
 * ejat x sehebat sifu mypapit n prof najmi
<mypapit> icic
 * najmi tak subscribe HP cloud for a year mcm ejat
<najmi> USD20*12 - kayo
<ejat> ade org tlg bayarkan 
 * najmi use cheap VPS USD3.50 a year.. reboot sesuka hati hahah
<najmi> tau2 server down
<mypapit> wtf wtffff
<najmi> don't bother to notify
<mypapit> wow, apa ejat buat dgn hp cloud tu?
<mypapit> mesti pojek power
<mypapit> nak acct 1
<mypapit> :p
<mypapit> *w00f* *w00f*
<ejat> najmi: http://blog.fenris.my/2012/04/06/hpcloud-cli-in-precise-pangolin/
<ejat> since that time 
<mypapit> w.t.f
<ejat> mmg throw back 
<ejat> rackspace n aws also since that year
<mypapit> wtf
<ejat> sy kan budah baru nak belajar 
<ejat> x mcm sifu n mastah2 lain 
<najmi> yawn
<najmi> kantuk
<najmi> cmne keluar cerita usd1-3.8 ni
<najmi> aku check 3.76, skrg 3.73
<ejat> https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/reverse-dns-for-ec2s-elastic-ip-addresses/
<ejat> uit
<ejat> kuar plak
<ejat> https://www.rackspace.com/knowledge_center/article/create-a-reverse-dns-record-0
<mypapit> icicic
<ejat> mana prof nie 
<ejat> kuit plak 
<ejat> dia yg tanye td
<mypapit> tu la psl
<ejat> lapor2
<ejat> nak ajak dia g minum 
<ejat> ahaks 
 * mypapit pn lapor jgk
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> utara 
<ejat> wily werewolf 
<ejat> w00f w00f
<ejat> hehe
<mypapit> :D
<mypapit> hahaha
<ejat> :)
<najmi> A flaw was found in the way QEMU's AMD PCnet Ethernet emulation handled
<najmi> multi-TMD packets with a length above 4096 bytes. A privileged guest user
<najmi> in a guest with an AMD PCNet ethernet card enabled could potentially use
<najmi> this flaw to execute arbitrary code on the host with the privileges of the
<najmi> hosting QEMU process. (CVE-2015-3209)
<najmi> Red Hat would like to thank Matt Tait of Google's Project Zero security
<najmi> team for reporting this issue.
<najmi> All qemu-kvm users are advised to upgrade to these updated packages, which
<najmi> contain a backported patch to correct this issue. After installing this
<najmi> update, shut down all running virtual machines. Once all virtual machines
<najmi> have shut down, start them again for this update to take effect
<najmi> leceh KVM ni
<najmi> banyak beno lobang
<ejat> x kan close core kut prof
<mypapit> wtf wtf
<ejat> hidup lxc/lxd
<ejat> ahaks 
<mypapit> blanja 1 acct ejat 
<mypapit> :(
<ejat> najmi : ask endpoint up private openstack 
<ejat> hehe 
<ejat> ubuntu openstack autopilot 
<ejat> with maas
<najmi> man power tak cukup
<najmi> ejat: sila apply endpoint
<najmi> jgn bagi alasan tak cukup power
 * ejat bukan teknikal guys 
 * ejat mana cukup power
 * najmi poked ejat
 * ejat banyak minta sifu mypapit yg buat 
<ejat> !google maas
<lubotu2> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<ejat> endpoint bleh demand ceiling brape 
<ejat> hehe
<najmi> tatau aku bukan bos
<ejat> project manager ade ? 
<najmi> ada
<ejat> semua acc cloud provider tu semuanya untuk PnP sendiri jer
<najmi> but usually yg non technical ni utk americans
<ejat> supaya tidak ketinggalan 
<najmi> sebab kena jumpa client on site
<najmi> unless ko boleh secure asian clients
<najmi> tu better
<ejat> kalau perlu migrate 
<ejat> i migrate la 
<najmi> ok gtg. nak siapkan report
<ejat> define asian client 
 * najmi chow
<ejat> adeh prof dah cau plak 
<ejat> dah abis waktu keje prof 
<ejat> lek lu 
<ejat> lol .. quassel quit ? or quit connection 
<ejat> ahaks
<mypapit> wtf
<ejat> :)
<ejat> u up psybnc ker 
<mypapit> ye
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-11
<mypapit> oh shiittt
<najmi> apehal mypapit
<mypapit> saja main ejas script
<najmi> oh
<najmi> script ape tu
<mypapit> psz-skriptz
 * najmi  sleepy
<ejat> adeh 
<mypapit> wtf ejat 
<ejat> w00f w00f
<mypapit> :D
<ejat> sambung migration lagi kah ? 
<mypapit> ejat, ya
<ejat> pergh 
<mypapit> ejat, pasang2 vpn
<ejat> brape banyak nak migrate masuk do 
<ejat> wow 
<ejat> vpn plak ? 
<mypapit> ejat, ya
<najmi> wow
<najmi> projek ape tu bro
<najmi> aku usha2 dedicated server lak hihi
<mypapit> najmi, utk mobile app
<najmi> boleh kawtim ramai2 install KVM lepas tu sewa kat orang hahah
<mypapit> nak high availability
<mypapit> najmi, ya tu la
<ejat> lxd , lxc
<ejat> huhu 
<mypapit> ejat, suggestion for lxd, lxc plzz
<najmi> apo tu
<ejat> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/05/18/lxd-crushes-kvm-in-density-and-speed/
 * najmi n00b
<najmi> oo
<ejat> tu sifu mypapit
<mypapit> ejat, kat mana yg boleh sewa lxd enabled box?
<najmi> mypapit: ce tengok mesosphere
<najmi> kot ko rasa sesuai dgn ko
<najmi> https://mesosphere.com/
<mypapit> tgh check
<mypapit> wow
<ejat> ?
<mypapit> scalable virtual datacenter
<ejat> kena ade base cloud then mesosphere la kan ?
<najmi> http://2015.durian.ml/call-for-presentation
<najmi> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-a-production-ready-mesosphere-cluster-on-ubuntu-14-04 
<najmi> pening gila
<najmi> mcm overkill utk papit
<najmi> or most of us
<ejat> mesosphere on top of DO 
<ejat> or ubuntu ? 
<ejat> better on OpenStack
<ejat> :)
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-12
<umarzuki> apa xtvt terbaru?
<ejat> sedang difikirkan :) 
<ejat> i mean dalam perancangan ... 
 * najmi-sydney zzz
<umarzuki> lame beno takde huhahuha
<ejat> jom2
<ejat> do something 
<ejat> party vivid
<umarzuki> bleh juga
<najmi_> woot
<najmi_> interesting tu
<umarzuki> sekarang sape nak organize :D
<umarzuki> nampak macam dah sejuk je minat org malaysia kat open source OS
<mypapit> wtf
<najmi> woit
<mypapit> hehehe
<mypapit> najmi, buat xtvt apa tu?
<najmi> biasa la malam keje
<najmi> 8PM-4PM (theoretically)
<najmi> -4AM
<mypapit> najmi, ooo ok..
<mypapit> najmi, w00f
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-13
<najmi_> morning all
<najmi> mypapit: 
<najmi> https://germanvps.com/vpshosting.php
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-14
<najmi> mypapit: dedicated server & VPS yg agak ok jugak harganya http://www.mochahost.com/5643.html
<mypapit> 
<mypapit> dxnfjdjd
<mypapit> 
<mypapit>  djsjsjsjssjs
<najmi> woit
<austin4344> Hi! I would appreciate if you guys could help me out. Here is the problem I'm facing:
<austin4344> So I am trying to get the Vino VNC Server to startup on boot, meaning I don't have to login to have the VNC Server start. I am on Ubuntu GNOME 15.04, and I have already added "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server" to 'Startup Applications'.
<austin4344> However, the VNC Server still won't start as soon as I boot up. I have to login in order for the VNC Server to start. What should I do? Do I need to create a systemd unit file? If so, how do I do it?
<mypapit> eh?
<najmi> mypapit: apesal?
<najmi> http://elhilal.blogspot.com/2015/06/cheapest-virtual-private-server-vps.html
<najmi> finally dpt VPS yg RAM besar dan HDD besar dgn harga tak cekik darah
<najmi> around EUR6-8 per mth
<najmi> RAM 6GB, HDD 500GB
<mypapit> wow!
<mypapit> najmi, menarik dan tertarik
<mypapit> definitely akan amik
 * najmi beli dedicated ATOM server dari digicube.fr
<najmi> then reinstall OS
<najmi> 2 hari tak ada apa-apa update
<najmi> apparently beli dedicated yg murah not a good idea
<najmi> so better VPS, self managed
<najmi> dedicated server yg murah most likely understaffed, hence yg handle tu kena buat keje manual
<najmi> so time cuti dia pun cuti la
<najmi> but then kita tak dpt guna service dia
<mypapit> najmi, aku pn rasa mcm tu jugak
<najmi> aku spend approx RM100 satu dua hari ni
<mypapit> najmi, service murah nnt takut kalau down, kita pun takboleh nak contact dia
<najmi> beli 1 dedicated dari france
<mypapit> najmi, lepas tu pulak takut hdd/ssd lama
<najmi>  1 VPS dari Austria dan 1 VPS dari UK
<najmi> yg VPS Austria/UK ni utk lenjan compile ROM
<mypapit> ataupun link yg dia provide teruk, sbb ada skrip kiddie pun share network resource dgn kita
<najmi> dan buat keje analysis
<mypapit> icicic
<najmi> python code.. 
<najmi> 3 jam baru siap
<mypapit> power jgk boleh lenjan 
<najmi> tu la
<najmi> but cari yg murah2 je dulu
<mypapit> najmi, yg UK/Australia tu guna service mana?
<najmi> tgk first mth
<najmi> dlm blog tu ada tulis
<mypapit> ooo
<najmi> yg aku tak beli SSDapp tu sebab offer dia lebih kurang waveriver tu
<mypapit> ok tgh baca
<mypapit> aku skrg dah ada DO
<najmi> ok
<najmi> but DO ni besar mana je kan
<mypapit> aku duk cari VPS yg reliable utk store data
<najmi> oo
<najmi> kalau setakat simpan data
<mypapit> ya, DO ni utk serv web pages boleh la
<mypapit> sbb laju kerana ada dc yg simple
<najmi> aku suggest ambik Google computer punya persistent disk
<najmi> USD6 utk 150GB per mth
<najmi> then combine dgn t.micro
<najmi> total USD10 per mth
<mypapit> erk? tp Google persistent disk flexible mcm VPS tak?
<mypapit> boleh set owncloud? 
<najmi> persistent disk tu detachable
<mypapit> atau boleh benarkan rsync ?
<najmi> dia modular design
<najmi> ko kena ada interfacing VPS dia
<mypapit> icicic
<najmi> so guna la t.micro tu
<najmi> paling murah
<mypapit> ooo mcm tu
<najmi> mcm EBS disk AWS tak silap
<najmi> ko apply je AWS research grant
<najmi> dpt USD750 mcm aku
<najmi> main sesuka hati
<najmi> test mcm2
<najmi> tak pun Microsoft Azure research grant
<mypapit> bz sikit skrg ni dgn end of semester stuff
<najmi> but azure ni mahal even for the simplest vps
<najmi> ok
<mypapit> masa final xm, aku sempat explore la
<najmi> orait
<najmi> ni aku tanam IRC quassel kat amazon
<najmi> t.micro, free setahun :)
<najmi> then subscribe elastic IP sebab nak buat reverse DNS
<najmi> so bayar utk elastic IP je
<mypapit> berapa caj elastic ip?
<mypapit> contabo tu menarik jgk
<mypapit> 7.99 EUR dpt 6GB ram
<najmi> nampaknya free utk 1 elastic IP
<najmi> $0.00 for one Elastic IP address associated with a running instance
<najmi> $0.005 per additional Elastic IP address associated with a running instance per hour on a pro rata basis
<najmi> $0.005 per Elastic IP address not associated with a running instance per hour on a pro rata basis
<najmi> $0.00 per Elastic IP address remap for the first 100 remaps per month
<najmi> $0.10 per Elastic IP address remap for additional remaps over 100 per month
<mypapit> ic, najmi biasanya first ip free
<mypapit> sbb dpt sekali dgn box kot
<mypapit> kalau nak tmbah lg rdns, kena subscribe additional elastic ip la
<najmi> http://www.vps-mart.com/Linux-VPS.aspx
<najmi> ^ni ada free Linux VPS
<mypapit> aku cuti nnt nak explore google compute engine dgn prediction API
<najmi> utk 6 bulan
<mypapit> ada nak test project mobile yg interface dgn prediction api
<najmi> tapi aku dah submit tadi takde response apa lagi
<najmi> menarik tu mypapit
<mypapit> utk estimate radio propagation dgn usebehavior
<najmi> woot
<najmi> ko coding sorang ke
<mypapit> prediction api tu wajib kena amik google cloud storage
<najmi> untung la.. skill mantap
<mypapit> najmi, sorg je
<najmi> kalo aku dh pitam dah
 * najmi skill tak power
<mypapit> so dari cloud storage tu extend kepd compute engine
<mypapit> najmi, ala, aku pn baru ja lepas stadi2 basic ai algo
<najmi> coding guna lang apa
<mypapit> najmi, Java
<najmi> mantops
<mypapit> najmi, dan lepas ni python
<najmi> ok
<mypapit> najmi, sbb python cincai sikit kalau nak compute numerical data
<najmi> ok
<najmi> go-lang tak try tengok?
<mypapit> najmi, tak byk sgt songeh
<mypapit> najmi, pernah... tp aku tak sempat nak stadi
<mypapit> najmi, aku amik masa 4-5 bulan jgk nak code secara instict kalau guna language baru
<najmi> ok
<mypapit> hahaha
<najmi> jap nk bawak anak tido dlm kelambu
<mypapit> kalau tak, mesti rs x sedap
 * najmi away
<mypapit> okok =)
#ubuntu-my 2016-06-13
<excalibr> haro o/
<excalibr> kInOzAwA McKintosh
<repeater_my> ?
<kInOzAwA> wew
<kInOzAwA> ada si excalibr neh rupanya
<excalibr> ya kInOzAwA 
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-12
<cyber_shut> Assalamualaikum semua
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-13
<UbuntuMYBot> Mksoft Roku was added by: Ikmal Putra
<UbuntuMYBot> PollBot was added by: nicholasngbl
<UbuntuMYBot> Mumtaz was added by: Mumtaz
<UbuntuMYBot> Repeater Server was added by: najmiep
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-14
<UbuntuMYBot> PollBot was removed by: Apogeek
<UbuntuMYBot> Piju 9M2PJU was added by: najmiep
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-15
<UbuntuMYBot> Muhdizhar27 was added by: Muhdizhar27
<UbuntuMYBot> Aiman_poji was added by: Aiman_poji
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-16
<UbuntuMYBot> Amin was added by: Amin
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-17
<UbuntuMYBot1> * myfenris pakai plain je .. tatau nak bold2 nie
<UbuntuMYBot1> qebamagi was added by: qebamagi
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-11
<UbuntuMY> naimteehee was added by: naimteehee
<UbuntuMY> ⁯ was added by: ⁯
<UbuntuMY> multipeace was added by: multipeace
<UbuntuMY> SnowBase was added by: SnowBase
<UbuntuMY> chips was added by: chips
<UbuntuMY> <linuxmalaysia> Saya kongsikan bukan untuk bashing MS, hanya mahu kita ambil pengajar. Apa ke hal rm /bin/sh dalam script untuk package manager.   https://www.preining.info/blog/2018/06/microsofts-failed-attempt-on-debian-packaging/  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> duh
<UbuntuMY> no0bmustdie was added by: no0bmustdie
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-12
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @linuxmalaysia, Jurutera India buat ni
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Aku bagi services linux dalam azure. Semua jurutera Linux dia dari India huhu..
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> @linuxmalaysia, "undocumented features"?
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Setahun baru Berjaya deploy image sendiri  sebab document dia tak lengkap.
<UbuntuMY> <Nash utp> @nanasklinux, 👍
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> anyone already on Cosmic ?
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @Sharuzzaman, Main game lagi lumayan hadiah.. Hihi..
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-13
<UbuntuMY> <Nash utp> @Sharuzzaman, Bole thn prize tu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Anyone familiar or know company BGP Network ?
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> https://lwn.net/Articles/755454/
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-14
<UbuntuMY> Sothye was added by: Sothye
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> sotai
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> lain ubuntut skrg ke?
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-15
<UbuntuMY> ARMAFIS was added by: ARMAFIS
